# A Little Girl's Chen Style Tai Chi...



## hunyuan24 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am not sure if anyone on this forum has seen this. This little girl is only 7-years old!!! :hmm:


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 25, 2014)

If you start to "perform" when you were 7, you will "perform" for the rest of your life. The day that you fall in love with yourself in front of a mirror, your TCMA training will switch into the wrong path.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2014)

She is quite good for 7 but I have mixed feelings here about this. If she is doing it because she grew up with it, loves it and wants to do this then I&#8217;m all for that and I think it is great. However being it appears to be China the things some young children are put through to learn these things borders on (and at times crosses over that border) abuse so I really do not know how to feel about this without more background


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 25, 2014)

hunyuan24 said:


> I am not sure if anyone on this forum has seen this. This little girl is only 7-years old!!! :hmm:




Saw it, loved it, adorable!


----------

